# BLD games?



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought of a couple games to make blindfold cubing interesting.

Game 1: "Double Blind" or "Blind Leading the Blind"
This requires 2 people and one scrambled cube. The first person simply puts on the blindfold without looking at the cube. The second person memorizes the cube, puts on the blindfold, and places the cube into the hands of the first person. Now the person who memorized the cube instructs the other blindfolded person how to solve it.

Game 2: "Reverse-Engineered BLD" (maybe you can find a better name for this?)
Requires 2 cubes, one solved and one scrambled. Memorize the scrambled cube, grab the solved cube, put on the blindfold, and duplicate the scrambled cube.

Are these new? Any other ideas?


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2008)

Me and daniel lundwall tried the first, although, we coined it team BLD BLD  (we never got a success :S probably cos we used different methods )

The second is just match the scramble BLD  Not that I have tried it!


----------



## tim (Dec 2, 2008)

What about a real team bld solve? Two people memorize one cube and solve them blindfolded like in a team solve without any communication and each cuber does one turn.


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ouch, that would be painful, you would have to use all the same algs.
Okay, Old pochmann, here we go


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 2, 2008)

tim said:


> What about a real team bld solve? Two people memorize one cube and solve them blindfolded like in a team solve without any communication and each cuber does one turn.


if they were both blindfolded then they wouldn't be able to see each other's moves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2008)

For the second one, there's a thread around here somewhere where a bunch of us tried it. I forgot what I got, but it wasn't a bad time. As I recall, Tim Habermaas discovered that due to his method, it was almost identical to a regular BLD solve.


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wait, I remember that thread now! I think I did try it!
*searches*


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 2, 2008)

> The second is just match the scramble BLD Not that I have tried it!


Sometimes I do this (sighted) after a failed BLD, so I can retry it and pinpoint where my execution might have messed up. If my retry succeeds, I reverse it blind again for fun (and training). It's not much harder than regular BLD.



joey said:


> Ouch, that would be painful, you would have to use all the same algs.
> Okay, Old pochmann, here we go



Don't both people need to use the same algs in a sighted team solve too? (I have no experience with it.) This "full BLD silent team solve" would be an ultimate team challenge! In addition to following the same algs, both would need to agree ahead of time on rules for what would be done in ambiguous situations.


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> [
> Don't both people need to use the same algs in a sighted team solve too? (I have no experience with it.)


Yeah I guess, but sometimes you can just sort of *see* where the alg is going! (in normal team solve, if you dont know an alg)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 3, 2008)

joey said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oh, I get it... With sighted, if your teammate undoes your twist, you can try a different twist until it is accepted (without undo). With BLD, both of you must know where things are going at all times. Oh, and of course pass the cube carefully. What if a person purposely transfers the cube with one face not precisely squared off? (Maybe over-twisted by a couple millimeters, to hint what the next twist should be.)


----------



## tim (Dec 3, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > What about a real team bld solve? Two people memorize one cube and solve them blindfolded like in a team solve without any communication and each cuber does one turn.
> ...



That's true. And that's the actual challenge.

I forgot to mention: The credits for this idea go to Stefan Pochmann.


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2008)

Can anyone find that old thread? I did a few searches but not luck.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 3, 2008)

joey said:


> Can anyone find that old thread? I did a few searches but not luck.


No luck by me. I searched for "scramble" in "Blindfold Cubing" section, and went back through May 1, 2008. I narrowed the search down to posts by "joey", but none of them seemed relevant. Anyway, I am sure there are times when someone does not have the original scramble, but uses the memo to recreate the original cube state.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey, I found it:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3203


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2008)

Well done Mike, nice to read such an old thread


----------



## tim (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, Shelly's/Lucas' idea was awesome. Too bad, that no one else gave it a try.


----------



## Kian (Dec 4, 2008)

my brother and i have tried team blind 4x4 and will do team blind 5x5 soon.

we also did blind while the caller only views the cube in a mirror. that was awesome.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 4, 2008)

Kian said:


> my brother and i have tried team blind 4x4 and will do team blind 5x5 soon.
> 
> we also did blind while the caller only views the cube in a mirror. that was awesome.


*Both* of you had blindfolds on when you solved the 4x4? And you alternated turns? Without speaking? Wow. Or do you mean just one person had a blindfold on?


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I thought of a couple games to make blindfold cubing interesting.
> 
> Game 1: "Double Blind" or "Blind Leading the Blind"
> This requires 2 people and one scrambled cube. The first person simply puts on the blindfold without looking at the cube. The second person memorizes the cube, puts on the blindfold, and places the cube into the hands of the first person. Now the person who memorized the cube instructs the other blindfolded person how to solve it.



Me and my friend tried this one with me calling.
The problem was he doesnt even know how to solve a cube blindfolded, so I had to sort of dictate each and every step to him. We ended up taking 21 minutes  (successfully).


----------



## Kian (Dec 6, 2008)

haha no, team blind 4x4 meaning just like normal team blind for 3x3 where one person calls and the other solves.

your idea would be impressive, haha.


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2008)

We (joey, daniel and ville), did a team-ish 4x4 BLD.
Ville memoed centres, daniel edges, joey corners (yay, i get the easier part; suckers!)
Then we solved it  Around 6 mins memo, and 11:15.80 total  (3 people, 3 smilies) joey's first 4x4 bld


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, real nice. If there had been the case of 2 edges needing swapping and 2 corners needing swapping (a 3x3 style parity), would Daniel swap the 2 edges, and Joey swap the 2 corners? On a 4x4 I guess they can be done separately, although not as efficient as both in one PLL.


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 12, 2008)

How about one person has the blindfold on, and the other isn't allowed to talk or touch the cube?


----------



## joey (Dec 12, 2008)

They did that at the US nationals! I had no-idea how they solved it!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 12, 2008)

The "caller" was allowed to touch the "solver". Two techniques I remember was virtually moving the solver's fingers, another was to write the name of the PLL alg on the solver's back.

Another variant I did with Ian was regular team blindsolving, except the caller wasn't allowed to see the solver's cube. The caller had his own cube scrambled the same way.


----------

